# turbo HD antenna with 322 receiver



## JohnG3

Will a Turbo HD antenna work with a 322 receiver?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

It is compatible with the 322 but you will only be using 2 satellites instead of 3 with VIP receivers (HD). Thanks.



JohnG3 said:


> Will a Turbo HD antenna work with a 322 receiver?


----------



## puckwithahalo

Depends if it is a 1000.2 dish that says turbo hd or a 1000.4. 1000.2 will work, 1000.4 will not


----------



## gtal98

puckwithahalo said:


> Depends if it is a 1000.2 dish that says turbo hd or a 1000.4. 1000.2 will work, 1000.4 will not


That statement isn't true anymore as there are EA and WA versions of both the 1000.2 and 1000.4. As long as the Dish is aimed at the WA, the 322 will work fine. Easiest way is to just hook it up and see - make sure to press Menu-6-1-1 and run a check switch test. If you end up with 119, 110 and 129 you're set. If it shows 61.5, 72.7 or 77 you'll only get a handful of channels if any.


----------



## P Smith

puckwithahalo said:


> Depends if it is a 1000.2 dish that says turbo hd or a 1000.4. 1000.2 will work, 1000.4 will not


What is exactly the problem with 1k4 and 322 ?


----------



## puckwithahalo

gtal98 said:


> That statement isn't true anymore as there are EA and WA versions of both the 1000.2 and 1000.4. As long as the Dish is aimed at the WA, the 322 will work fine. Easiest way is to just hook it up and see - make sure to press Menu-6-1-1 and run a check switch test. If you end up with 119, 110 and 129 you're set. If it shows 61.5, 72.7 or 77 you'll only get a handful of channels if any.


True. I guess I should have stated eastern arc vs. western arc. Brain fart on my part.


----------



## puckwithahalo

P Smith said:


> What is exactly the problem with 1k4 and 322 ?


Well, caveat, 1k4 EA, the 322 will only be able to see what is sent in mpeg2 on those satellites.


----------



## jwhitaker0063

Previous statement is true. A .4 dish on the 61.5 72.7 77 orbitals will not work with most SD equipment due to it not being MPEG4 comp.


----------



## P Smith

puckwithahalo said:


> Well, caveat, 1k4 EA, the 322 will only be able to see what is sent in mpeg2 on those satellites.


Then that should be stated clearly: a dish or a receiver.


----------

